# Monster Tank For A Monster Rhom



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just got my 168 gallon today, for FREE!. Tank is in really good condition, just needs some cleaning. The stand is a little beat up and the surface is tearing.

*In pickup truck*








*In garage* 








Anyone have any ideas for repairing? I was just thinking of ripping the flapping pieces off and spray painting the entire thing.

*Damage*








My process:

1. Clean tank
2. Spray paint the back black
3. Repair stand
4. Glass shop for tops
5. Buy lighting (T5)
6. buy 2 canisters with UV (700GPH each)

Tank is going to be bare because I used to have a tank this big and gravel vac was a biatch.
After cycling, im going to look for a monster rhom to house.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd probably just strip that paint off then paint it. I probably wouldn't use spray paint though.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Free tank and stand. Can't beat that.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Sweet deal


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

That's sick, how big of a rhom you putting in tank??


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

You can buy the waterproof vinyl sheets from Lowes or Home Depot, cut and glue them to the top.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Man why cant anyone give me a 168gl, nice pick up and i approve of spray paint it worked perfect on my tank


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice score, though since it was free I'd be a little worried about the seal and would probably reseal it before filling it up.


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Ba20, ill look into it. Do you think it will put a clean flat surface?

I plan to put a 15+ inch rhom in with a large schoal of neons.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice pickup!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nice grab man...make sure the silicone is good on the inside of the tank too.


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone,

BTW, the Damage picture is just a sample of what the damage look like, there are a few around the stand. The one pictured has the biggest damage but can be covered with the tank









Its overall dirty but can be looking clean with just water alone. The tank was just taken down about a month or 2 ago but I will test for leaks after cleaning.


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like I will have to strip all exterior, repair, prime and paint


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

It might not leak now but since it's empty it would be painless and safe to reseal it since you don't actually know how old the tank is or do you?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

chrscap said:


> Thanks for the tip Ba20, ill look into it. Do you think it will put a clean flat surface?
> 
> I plan to put a 15+ inch rhom in with a large schoal of neons.


Yes and ill find you a link

http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_ADAAquariumStand.aspx

there you go


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

not exactly sure, could be 5-6ft long, 24 inches wide and 27.5 tall. Not at home to measure but the width and tall is exact.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Sick!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Probly a 6x2x2 180g

Lucky SOB


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

gonna clean the tank tomorrow and start the stripping/priming on the stand, will update with pics


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

I took out the damaged door (right) and middle door. Im going to leave the middle empty and use the good door for the right door. Maybe use the middle space for another tank? At least it looks good.








Tested for leaks, none major and I trust the previous owner. Its only 2-3 years old and this type of tank has seal that is very thick.








After filling up, I decided to paint the background.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

shoulda left the p fury on...

looks good man...gunna rock


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> shoulda left the p fury on...
> 
> looks good man...gunna rock


lol, nah because its the back of the tank so if I look at it from the front, it will be backwards lol

The stand looks like an easy fix, crosses fingers. I just cleaned it and doesnt look so bad.

i def. want some pfury decals for my stand!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ohh i just had an idea....Pfury bumper sticker on the back of the tank then paint black...i might do that


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

that would be nice


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

man nice tank!!! 
cant wait to see it done







eheh

i could get 150 with 2x fx5 for 150 and sh*t i dont have place for it


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

wow good deal, I would snatch it, its a really good investment.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

wizardslovak said:


> man nice tank!!!
> cant wait to see it done
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd get it just for the filters and if you have a place for the tank just sell it for 50$. You cant beat 2 fx5 for 100$ so I wouldn't pass it up.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

congratulations, dont forget the


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> man nice tank!!!
> cant wait to see it done
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd get it just for the filters and if you have a place for the tank just sell it for 50$. You cant beat 2 fx5 for 100$ so I wouldn't pass it up.
[/quote]
yea but i have nowhere to even put it , not even driveway lol


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

now thinking of a piraya shoal, get like 3-4 to grow out. They are pretty costy and pretty rare.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

chrscap said:


> now thinking of a piraya shoal, get like 3-4 to grow out. They are pretty costy and pretty rare.


give or take... right now there rare, not always.


----------

